# Mixer de 6 canales con EQ de 3 band completo



## materere (Oct 22, 2008)

Buenas, buscando en la web encontre este espectacular mixer para armarlo. Tenes la opcion de armarlo para microfonos de baja y alta ganancia con soporte para Phantom Power, balanceo electronico, ecualizador de 3 bandas, con una muy buena ganancia. Lleva circuitos operacionales economicos y no raros. El esquema de cada modulo no es complicado por ende se pude armar tranquilamente la pcb para cada caso. Espero les sirva.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 22, 2008)

muy bueno tu aporte


----------



## Reiy (Nov 6, 2008)

gracias por el circuito realmente  ne  hacia falta algo por el estilo,si encuentras alguno otro que este comletado de 6 canales en adelante  por favor hasmelo saber..saludos


----------



## pablovera2008 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola, podrias postear la pagina de donde lo sacaste? No sabes si hay algun PCB/Layout para los que no manejamos mucho el tema de schematics?

Gracias man.

Saludos.


----------



## crazy220 (Oct 22, 2009)

Disculpen, alguien logro hacer el pcb de este mixer? seria de mucha ayuda...
Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2009)

crazy220 dijo:


> Disculpen, alguien logro hacer el pcb de este mixer? seria de mucha ayuda...


Estos tienen los diseños de las PCB´s

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/


----------



## RBX374 (Feb 23, 2010)

Puede que el tema sea un poco viejo, pero estoy armandolo y he encontrado un error, dice que se necesita un Trimmer de 47kOhm, alguien podria decirme si se trata de un potenciometro o de un condensador variable?

Alguien que sepa un poco que me ayude a deducirlo, por favor
Gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 23, 2010)

es una resistencia variable, este trae tres terminales como el potenciometro, la diferencia es en el tamaño el trimer es pequeño y va montado en la placa, hay diferentes modelos y tamaños, pero puedes pedirlo de esa manera, en las tiendas de electronica.

aqui estan unos ejemplos de los trimmer


----------



## RBX374 (Feb 25, 2010)

Anda, yo creía que con el término trimmer quería decir condensador variable, por eso se me cruzaban las unidades, si es un pote de circuito ya está, gracias


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 11, 2010)

Posteo otra vez, en el esquema de preamplificador de un micro no-balanceado, no define que entrada es la inversora y cual es la no inversora. En modo amplificador, la patita a masa debe ser la positiva, no? Si algun master puede mirarlo y sacarme de la duda? Es un momento

Pronto voy a tener el PCB y a soldar 
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

Si especificás en qué esquema está lo que mencionás va a ser posible dar una respuesta certera, de lo contrario...
Cualquiera de las configuraciones es aceptable. Tanto la inversora como la no inversora.

De nuevo, ¿de cuál esquema etamos hablando?

Saludos


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 11, 2010)

El esquema del: Entrada para micrófono NO-BALANCEADO, cuarta página del pdf ya colgado.

Pone: IC1 in inverting mode
Que lo traduzco como modo inversor. Me acabo de dar cuenta ahora, voy a mirar pero a ver si tabien me ayudais y le echais un vistazo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

Sí señor. Es la inversora por la que entra la señal y la no inversora es la que va a tierra.

Saludos


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 12, 2010)

Será que al final se me ha quedado algo de aplicaciones de operacionales 
Gracias por ayudar Cacho!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2010)

De nada.

Y fijate cómo está hecha la realimentación del circuito. Si entrara por la no inversora tendrías realimentación positiva y eso haría que el operacional trabajara... (acá es donde completás vos )

Saludos


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 15, 2010)

Trabajara... Mal 

Sería raro, teniendo V- a masa, qualquier *aumento* de V+ haria *aumentar* Vout y haria *aumentar* V+ y eso *aumentaria* Vout aún más y ciclico. Voy por el buen camino?

Disculpa no saber más, estoy con la L en electrónica, soy joven aún 



(Añadido más tarde)
vale, después de leer un poco lo he visto.
Con realimentación negativa, al haber una perturbación se responde contra*r*restando esta perturbacion. -> Llegamos a estado estable

En cambio, con realimentacion positiva, al haber una perturbación se responde *aumentándola* aún más, por lo tanto es muy inestable

Gracias por incitarme a buscar


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Mar 21, 2010)

hola
tupolev un saludo y felicitaciones muy bueno solo hago una peticion si no es mucha molestia podrias subir los pcb en archivo pdf con los tamanos reales de antemano gracias espero tu res puesta


----------

